

Researchers Make BitTorrent Anonymous and Impossible to Shut Down - forlorn
http://torrentfreak.com/bittorrent-anonymous-and-impossible-to-shut-down-141218/

======
synctext
Note that the anonymity comes from a dedicated Tor-like network that follows
the Tor protocol specifications quite closely. This network requires no
central (directory) servers and is based on bandwidth donations from the users
themselves.

Specifications: [https://github.com/Tribler/tribler/wiki/Anonymous-
Downloadin...](https://github.com/Tribler/tribler/wiki/Anonymous-Downloading-
and-Streaming-specifications)

------
lionsq
Sounds good.

